# Ser / Estar loco



## alebg2

Una pregunta: 
mis profesores de español siempre me han dicho que uno / una está loco / loca...o que uno se vuelve loco / loca....en español uno / una no puede ser loco / loca....
¿Es verdad? 
¿Por qué Shakira en su canción *es *loca? ¿Es correcto ser loco / loca entonces? 
si lo es, ¿cuándo uno es loco y cuándo lo está? Gracias a tod@s!!! 
Hasta unos pocos días yo pensaba que a uno sólamente se le podía decir "estás" loco y que no era correcto decir "Eres loco"....


----------



## LAERRANTE

Ser si riferisce ad un modo di essere permanente. Se dici che una persona es loca, è matta davvero. 
Ad un tuo amico, invece, che fa una stupidaggine ad esempio dici "¿Pero tío estás loco?" 
"Volverse loco" è "impazzire"

Spero di essere stata chiara!


----------



## 0scar

alebg2 said:


> Una pregunta:
> mis profesores de español siempre me han dicho que uno / una está loco / loca...o que uno se vuelve loco / loca....en español uno / una no puede ser loco / loca....


 
Tu profesora es loca o estaba loca cuando dijo eso.


----------



## Neuromante

No, Óscar, no. Su profesora *NO* estaba borracha

No se puede decir "es loco", simplemente: No existe en español. Las opciones son: "Está loco" o " es *un *loco" El resto son contaminaciones del inglés.
La explicación: En una antiguo hilo del foro...


----------



## ursu-lab

In questi casi credo che si *giochi *sulla transitorietà (o meno) dello stato:

Soy guapa (sempre) / estoy guapa (oggi, con un nuovo taglio di capelli o perché sono venuta bene in una foto).

 Un altro esempio incomprensibile a molti è quello di "*estar *muerto".

Ti lascio un link con una spiegazione abbastanza approfondita, da cui cito:

Una cosa puede cambiar y el cambio puede  ser irreversible. Decimos de alguien que _está loco_, para indicar que  estaba mentalmente sano, pero que de un día para otro _se puso loco_, sin  indicar con ello que _loco_ sea un estado transitorio. Pero si el hablante  dice de alguien que _es loco _o que _es un loco_, lo caracteriza, es  decir,* lo incluye en una categoría determinada, la de los locos.* Posiblemente no  conoció nunca a esa persona en otro estado que no fuera el de _locura_.


----------



## 0scar

Esa profesora _es loca_, _es estupida_, o _es ignorante_, algunas de esas cualidades tiene, de otra manera  no se puede obligar a la gente a sustantivar los adjetivos.


----------



## Waldesca

Se usa más "estar loco" pero no es incorrecto decir "ser loco".
Puedo decir: "Hitler fue/era un loco" o "Hitler estaba loco".
Si pudiera retroceder 70 años diría: "Hitler es un loco" o "Hitler está loco".


----------



## Neuromante

Sí. Pero estás diciendo "*un* loco"
Lo que digo es que ese "un" es imprescindible y que cuando no aparece es por contaminación del inglés.


----------



## honeyheart

El verso de la canción es _"soy loca con mi tigre"_, y yo, sinceramente, *no sé qué significa*.


----------



## chlapec

honeyheart said:


> El verso de la canción es _"soy loca con mi tigre"_, y yo, sinceramente, *no sé qué significa*.


 
Las deformaciones más o menos importantes de la gramática y otras cosas en las canciones son moneda de cambio habitual. Es uno de sus encantos (para mi)...

Ahora bien, si la discusión radica en si es posible decir en español "es loco/loca", pues ursu-lab nos ha aportando un enlace esclarecedor, que cita incluso al final una bibliografía que parece bastante fiable, y del que ha extraído un párrafo que se refiere específicamente al tema. Parece, por tanto, un buen punto de referencia. Ahora bien, hasta ahora no ha merecido el más mínimo comentario... (a veces este foro es demasiado foro...)

Bien, ahora mi opinión "forera": independientemente de que sea o no correcto (yo suscribo la explicación del enlace aportado por ursu-lab), desde luego en mi zona no debe ser nada habitual, pues no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca (sí se usa sin problema "es *un* loco", por supuesto, pues es expresión elíptica de "es *un hombre* loco").


----------



## Willant

"Soy loco con...." es una expresión dominicana, usualmente se usa en el sentido de cuando algo te gusta o te agrada a niveles extremos.  Ejemplos serian "soy loco con la lasaña", "soy loco con mi mujer/novia/esposa".  Yo diría que equivale a "estar loco por...."


----------



## gatogab

Willant said:


> "soy loco con mi mujer/novia/esposa". Yo diría que equivale a "estar loco por...."


 
Sono matto di lei = estoy loco por ella.
Pero tiene toda la pinta de calcar el inglés.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Sono pazzo  di lei = estoy loco por ella.
> Pero tiene toda la pinta de calcar el inglés.


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> Sono pazzo di lei = estoy loco por ella.
> Pero tiene toda la pinta de calcar el inglés.


----------



## honeyheart

Willant said:


> "Soy loco con...." es una expresión dominicana, usualmente se usa en el sentido de cuando algo te gusta o te agrada a niveles extremos.  Ejemplos serian "soy loco con la lasaña", "soy loco con mi mujer/novia/esposa".  Yo diría que equivale a "estar loco por...."


Perfecto, ahora tiene sentido.  Mil gracias por el aporte, Willant. 


Conclusión: Lo que te enseñaron los profesores es correcto, *alebg2*.  Más allá de variaciones regionales o lenguajes jergales, la regla es que en castellano alguien puede estar loco, volverse loco o ser un loco, y nada más.


----------



## Neuromante

Además: Tampoco en la República Dominica se usa con el significado de "essere pazzo" sino de "andare strapazzo"


----------



## Montesacro

Neuromante said:


> Además: Tampoco en la República Dominica se usa con el significado de "essere pazzo" sino de "andare strapazzo"



Ti riferisci a "ser loco con", immagino.
Comunque "andare strapazzo" è sbagliato.
Direi che le espressioni più comuni sono "andare matto per qualcosa", o, come già detto, "essere pazzo di qualcuno".

_Vado matto per la pizza.

Sono pazzo di te._


----------



## Neuromante

Strapazzo como superpazzo ¿No se usa el prefijo "Stra"?


----------



## gatogab

Lo *strapazzo s*i riferisce piuttosto alla stanchezza, eccesso di fatica, disagio, oppure alla poca professionalità di qualcuno, qualcosa di poco conto, che a qualche malatia psichiatrica.
1.- Quella salita è stata uno strapazzo;
2.- quello è un meccanico da strapazzo;
3.- un politico da strapazzo;
3.- meglio un pazzo di spirito che uno spirito da strapazzo.

Però ho visto su google *strapazzo* come superlativo di pazzo.
Ma ci hanno informato che suddetto portale è diventato poco affidabile, quindi...


----------



## Neuromante

Allora "megapazzo" Tanto si mi capisce. Vero? Vero? Veroooooo?


----------



## Montesacro

Neuromante said:


> Allora "megapazzo" Tanto si mi mi si capisce. Vero? Vero? Veroooooo?


 
Eheh, sì, ti si capisce. 
E ti si capisce anche se dici, ad esempio, "vado strapazzo per le macchine da corsa".
Ma sono formulazioni di entusiasmo un po' bizzarre...


----------



## 0scar

Strapazzo --> extrapazzo


----------



## LAERRANTE

Neuro, temo di no... megapazzo non esiste


----------



## LAERRANTE

Montesacro said:


> Eheh, sì, ti si capisce.
> E ti si capisce anche se dici, ad esempio, "vado strapazzo per le macchine da corsa".
> Ma sono formulazioni di entusiasmo un po' bizzarre...



...che un italiano non userebbe mai, però!


----------



## Neuromante

Troppi fumetti nello servatoio.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Strapazzo --> extrapazzo



Non si usa neanche "extrapazzo". 

Strapazzo non si usa perché altrimenti si confonderebbe con la parola "strapazzo" di cui ha dato esempi gatogab. Altri aggettivi sì che accettano il prefisso stra- (da extra): straricco, ecc.


----------



## alebg2

Grazie mille a tutti dell'aiuto! Quindi, per riassumere o estoy loco...o soy un loco!!!soy loco no es correcto! Grazie ancora


----------



## 0scar

_Soy loco_ es correcto.


----------



## gatogab

En una disputa:
A: "¡no me provoques, mira que soy loco!!!"
B: "¡si es por eso, yo soy más loco que tú!!!"


----------



## Neuromante

¡No me provoques mira que* estoy* loco!
¡Si es por eso , yo estoy más *loco* que tú!


Aunque en realidad algo así solo lo encuentras en una novela muy mala. Nadie habla de esa manera.
Se vuelve al principio: "Ser loco" sólo se usa en país y con un significado muy concreto.


----------



## 0scar

Resultados en Google:

"soy loco pero no" 38.000
"estoy loco pero no estoy " 5
"soy un loco pero no soy un " 0 resultado


----------



## Neuromante

¿Google? ¿Todavía? Ya te he dicho que me da exactamente lo mismo lo que salga en Gggogle. Ya has visto que unos iles de entradas se pueden quedar en 70 (Eso lo aportó Ursula) Ya has le´do a la moderadora un montón de veces advirtiendo que no es un referente útil.

Por cirto. L frase es: "Esto loco pero no soy estúpido" Así claro aue aparece una sola entrada. O mejor dicho: Dos entradas, porque ahora aparecerá este hilo también. Duplicando las entradas de Google que contradicen la intención con la que lo pusiste


----------



## alebg2

Ragazzi scusate ma non capisco più nulla!!!!! In una discussione, dico "Mira, no me provoques porque estoy loco" o "soy loco"??? 
Come cavolo posso saperlo io (italiano) se alla fine non siete d'accordo neppure voi (spagnoli)????
Questo senza offesa ovvio.....a chi devo dare retta??? 
A me, personalmente, suona meglio estoy......boh!


----------



## 0scar

Si la condición es pasajera hay que usar _estar_: "...estoy loco porque estoy drogado"
Si la condición es permanente hay que usar ser: "...soy loco (adjetivo)" o "...soy un loco (sustantivo)"
Para adjetivar la locura es obligatorio sustantivar el adjetivo loco: "soy un loco peligroso", no se podría decir "soy loco peligroso" (adj. de adj. no va)

Loco es un adjetivo de la misma categoria que otros como estupido, bueno, inteligente.
Y obviamente es inobjetable decir "soy bueno/estupido/iteligente/loco" cuando el contexto lo pide.


----------



## Neuromante

Alebg, repasa el hilo. Todos, menos Óscar, decimos lo mismo.

Fíjate que acaba de se acaba de adjudicar el adjetivo "inobjetable" al decir que es inobjetable lo que él dice. Es como decir: Tengo la razón porque no se me puede llevar la contraria



Por cierto: "Loco" no es adjetivo. Es sustantivo ¿Quizás por eso insiste tanto? Porque está pensando que es un adjetivo.


----------



## Willant

Bueno... Según la RAE, loco es un adjetivo.

*loco**2**, ca**.*
(Quizá del ár. hisp. _*láwqa,_ y este del ár. clás. _lawqā'_, f. de _alwaq_, estúpido; cf. port. _louco_).

*1. *adj. Que ha perdido la razón. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. De poco juicio, disparatado e imprudente. U. t. c. s.
*3. *adj. Dicho de cualquier aparato o dispositivo: Que funciona descontroladamente. _La brújula se ha vuelto loca_
*4. *adj. Que excede en mucho a lo ordinario o presumible. U. en sent. positivo. _Cosecha loca_ _Suerte loca_
*5. *adj. Dicho de las ramas de los árboles: Viciosas, pujantes.
*6. *adj._ Fís._ Dicho de las poleas u otras partes de las máquinas: Que en ocasiones giran libre o inútilmente.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Loco es un adjetivo de la misma categoria que otros como estupido, bueno, inteligente.


Ahora que explicás tu razonamiento, entiendo el origen de tu confusión, que está perjudicando a los usuarios italianos.

Si bien es cierto que "loco" es adjetivo también:

*loco, ca*
1. adj. Que tiene trastornadas las facultades mentales. También s.
(WR)

... no se lo puede usar con "ser" como los otros adjetivos que mencionaste, porque mientras adjetivos como _bueno, estúpido, inteligente, bonito_, etc., son *características* de la persona, el adjetivo _loco_ es un *estado* de la persona, al igual que otros como _solo, enfermo, deprimido_, etc.  De alguien se puede decir que *es* bueno, estúpido, inteligente o bonito, pero no se puede decir que alguien *es* deprimido, solo, enfermo o loco.  Y viceversa en ambos casos.


P.D.: Y por favor Oscar, ahorrate el alegar casos peculiares en los que según vos sería correcto decir cosas tipo que alguien _*está* bonito_ o _*es* solo_; lo que se pretende es explicar una regla general básica del uso diferenciado en español de "ser" y "estar", para los italianos que usan el mismo verbo en ambos casos (_qualcuno *è* pazzo_ y _qualcuno *è* intelligente_).


----------



## 0scar

*loco*, 
2. adj. De poco juicio, disparatado e imprudente. U. t. c. s. (DRAE)

*Tareas para el hogar*

Llenar el espacio en blanco:
Si alguien oalgo *es *de poco juicio, *es* disparatado, y *es* imprudente entonces *es* l__o

Tachar lo que no corresponda:
¿Loco es lo mismo que disparatado o imprudente?
Sí - No

¿Disparatado/imprudente e una característica o un estado de las personas? 
característica - estado


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> *Tareas para el hogar*
> 
> Llenar el espacio en blanco:
> Si alguien *es *de poco juicio, *es* disparatado y *es* imprudente, entonces *es* *lelo
> *
> Tachar lo que no corresponda:
> ¿Loco es lo mismo que disparatado o imprudente?
> Sí - *No* (Alguien puede ser disparatado e imprudente sin estar loco.)
> 
> ¿Disparatado/imprudente es una característica o un estado de las personas?
> característica - estado (A diferencia de "loco" que es un estado.)


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me il fatto che sia un aggettivo non esclude che possa essere usato come sostantivo, però in tal caso ci vorrebbe l'articolo (yo soy un loco, giusto?).


----------



## gatogab

¡Mira que* estoy* loco *por esa chica*!
¡Si es por eso , yo estoy más *loco* que tú *por ella*!

¡Ya les pasará, todo fluye!


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto Infinite, appunto.


----------

